#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Budget Hotel/Guest House in Vientiane

## LEGENDARY

I will be visiting Vientiane next week and would appreciate any intel on cheap but clean and friendly places to stay either near the Khong or the center of the city. All replies appreciated.

----------


## charleyboy

I once stayed at 'Le Parasol Blanc'...Many, many years ago.

----------


## Dillinger

Give the Manboob Motel a go. Freeflow beer lao too

----------


## Mr Lick

Booking.com: 156 hotels in Vientiane, Laos. Book your hotel now!

----------


## stickmansucks

Nowhere special ! it suxx there !

----------

